# Solid steering rack mount!!



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

USRT just came out with a solid steering rack mount for the mk4 chassid looks pretty beefy . I have a poly one installed. Wondering if anyone has this installed yet and if it's that much of an upgrade over stock with a poly bushing ?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_182_222&products_id=1766


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_182_222&products_id=1766


 Those are the Tyrolsport ones. Quality product. Do you track your car?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah realized they said tyrolsport after I looked at the picture and read more. No I dont track it... I do drive quite hard got a good bit of suspension work done though . I noticed a nice difference when installed the poly steering rack bushing with the defcon kit .tighter turn in response definitely more steering feel . I like the idea of the solid aluminum since there's no dampener between the rack and the subframe probably transmit more road feel to the steering wheel.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Plus I run no front swaybar so the tighter I get the front end the better!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Where are ya on LI ?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah long island


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is it for just better feel of the road ??? Looks cool but what will it inprove ???


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

If you ever seen what the stock rack bushing looks like and feels like youd definitely understand better lol. And yes even just the cheap poly bushing makes a difference if nothing else it increases steering feel being that it's a much higher density than the soft spongy OEM one .


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Basically if you ever came into a turn hot and you have the wheel turned hard and you feel hear the front tires start squealing and your holding the steering wheel with white knuckle grip and it feels like your petting a kitten... It's mostly because the front rack bushing is absorbing all that feedback by flexing and dampening everything the tires are trying to tell you


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm adding this to a much needed steering rack overhaul in my car. The rack also leaks when I put the fat 315 track tires on, a rebuilt is probably needed since holds fine with stock size tires and load. 

racin2redline, where in LI are you? DougLoBue and I were the only two active members here on the island, so it's always good to have new blood.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in ronkonkoma


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

racin2redline said:


> I'm in ronkonkoma


Cool! Doug is in Huntington and I'm in Westbury :beer:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicee I really don't see a lot of TTs around long island.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

And I'm in Blue Point, but I'm not as active as I'd like to be


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

I installed the solid steering rack bracket in my gti and it made a nice difference in steering feel. definitely feel the road more, but without any vibration. i like it.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll probably order it next time i drop the subframe for something. I'm thinking it will be a minimal difference over a poly bushing. To be honest I want it because it looks nicer


----------

